# WTT/WTS chaos space marine army



## Lanky27 (Aug 15, 2014)

The army is just shy of 2000pts and I'm looking to trade for a preferably unpainted or just base coated army in fantasy or 40k of similar value. I'm not interested in space marines, lizardmen or warriors of chaos and I'm from Australia.

Msg me with any questions 😄

DV kranon
DV draznicht and chosen 
DV helbrute
Lord Zhufor
5 forgeworld khorne terminators ( 1 is unassembled )
5 chaos terminators that have been stripped of paint and are partly assembled and in bags)
32 khorne berserkers ( 6 are the old style, have a bunch of sprues to send aswell)
10 chaos space marines ( under coated black, unassembled in bags with all sprue bits)
2 rhinos
Heldrake 
Maulerfiend

All the parts for the maulerfiend to be changed to a forge fiend is in bags with the talons for the heldrake.
Also had 3 banners of rage, 4 multi meltas and 3 pairs of chaos terminator lightning claws from bits stores in bags.


----------

